# Regent International School



## sara04_87 (May 15, 2013)

I have accepted a primary teaching job at Regent International School starting in August. 

Would be good to meet other people who are/going to be teaching at this School in 2013.

x


----------



## sara04_87 (May 15, 2013)

Hi Amy

That sounds great. What's the name of the group? 

x


----------



## sara04_87 (May 15, 2013)

My FB name is Sarah Greenwood, pic of me running in a black top. x


----------



## sara04_87 (May 15, 2013)

I have a speedo top with no sleeves on and my hair is tied back…x


----------



## flutieplayer (May 20, 2013)

Hey,

I have just accepted an offer for Regent International School too! Teaching Secondary Music.

Would like to join the FB page you guys were on about.

Cheers


----------



## flutieplayer (May 20, 2013)

Not sure whether I'll come up because of privacy settings. It's Leah Lake and i'm sat down with a red top on with a drink in my hand lol


----------



## flutieplayer (May 20, 2013)

Okies, will do


----------



## DXB-Deb (May 26, 2013)

Iam an Aussie but already live in Dubai. If anyone wants extra money while here as a swim teacher let me know. Iam in an area close to the airport end of town.


----------



## Kweety (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi I have an interview for Regent International next week, it's my first Skype interview...any tips?


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Come join our FB group, few from regent  they'll help u!!


----------



## roke2714 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey, how was your experience at Regent International School?


----------



## mrr1 (Feb 13, 2016)

I would be interested to hear experiences too...

Thanks.


----------

